

Ask HN: What is your company's internal code of conduct? - gkop

It&#x27;s easy to find example codes of conduct for conferences [0] and company public events [1]. But what about for behavior within the company?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.steelcityruby.org&#x2F;policies
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.heroku.com&#x2F;policy&#x2F;events
======
kerstin
Hmm! I was originally going to say I've never heard of companies having codes
of conduct, but I guess that's more because I'd have heard of them as internal
"policies" or similar.

And I wasn't aware that companies made them public, but I just googled and
found this (not very recent, admittedly) article that lists some big players:
[http://drdianehamilton.wordpress.com/2011/09/13/top-10-compa...](http://drdianehamilton.wordpress.com/2011/09/13/top-10-companies%E2%80%99-code-
of-ethics-and-conduct-2011/) \- interesting!

Curious to see others' replies to your question.

